# Sudden Aggressive Behaviour from Kissing Gourami



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi all. I bought my Kissing Gourami about a month ago; well actually, I bought two. In about a week, the larger one kept fighting the smaller one and eventually the smaller one died. Since then, the KG has been pretty peaceful and does not bother my Mollies, Platies, or Guppies at all. I recently added a Dwarf Gourami and found out that I made a huge mistake. My KG would not leave it alone and kept fighting with it which resulted in the DG's death this morning. Still, the KG does not bother the other fish.

I feel terrible about the DG's death. Do KGs normally not do well with other fish of the same species?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

KGs seem to need fairly large territories free of other gourami. If the tank isn't big enough for one to get out of the area the other claimed, then one dies. That cute "kissing" is actually jaw-locking strength testing. A fishy equivalent of deer's antler fighting. Go with one gourami per tank unless you get specific advice to the contrary.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

one per tank Michele.....those KG's are very aggressive!!!!!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

They are aggressive and they get rather large, like 8 to 10 inches long


----------



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will keep that in mind.


----------

